
Phipps: There is no community, just other people's employees - zoobab
https://twitter.com/webmink/status/1171008586006372352
======
zoobab
Linux Foundation events are too expensive for hobbyists.

~~~
dankohn1
KubeCon pricing for hobbyists/individuals is less than half the corporate
rate: [https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/kubecon-
cloudnativ...](https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/kubecon-
cloudnativecon-north-america-2019/register/)

CNCF’s diversity program has provided full scholarships (including travel
funding as well as registration) to more than 300 recipients from
traditionally underrepresented and/or marginalized groups, to attend KubeCon +
CloudNativeCon since 2016.

Deadline for KubeCon San Diego diversity scholarships is today
[https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/kubecon-
cloudnativ...](https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/kubecon-
cloudnativecon-north-america-2019/attend/diversity-scholarships/)

All other Linux Foundation events offer similar pricing and scholarships.

(Disclosure: I run CNCF and help put on the events.)

